# Simpson river slayfest!! Hybrids & reds



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Killed the Hybrids & Redfish the other day out at Simpson?s. First time in awhile fishing freshwater, & boy was it a blast !!! Ended up with 8 Hybrids & 4 Redfish (Reds were all released) CHECK OUT THE VIDEO HERE GUYS! VIDEO: https://youtu.be/Lsy4-4xPnc0


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good video. Looks like Escambia is turning on.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great video


----------

